# Mojacar in winter



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi folks

Whats the Mojacar, Vera, Garrucha area like in winter- both climate wise and also how lively 

Cheers


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

1. The areas of Mojacar Playa, Vera Playa, Garrucha will be much less busy than in summer. They are 12 months per year working towns and so will not be ghost towns. Every restaurant won't be open but many will. Those areas are used by retired people from English speaking countries of europe for (a) Winter sunshine and (b) Inexpensive living. A two bedroom low rise apartment, centrally located can be rented for €600 per 4 weeks in the off season.

2. Costa Almeria has the warmest and driest temps of mainland Spain. Most days will have sunshine during daylight hours but after 4.00pm it will get colder. So shorts and tee shirts by day and slacks by night.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

To find out what is on look at:COSTA CALIDA CHRONICLE NEWS - Costa Calida Chronicle
Expect to improve your language skills as some activities are run by Germans as well as English or Spanish speakers. People do tend to be very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Leper said:


> 1. The areas of Mojacar Playa, Vera Playa, Garrucha will be much less busy than in summer. They are 12 months per year working towns and so will not be ghost towns. Every restaurant won't be open but many will. Those areas are used by retired people from English speaking countries of europe for (a) Winter sunshine and (b) Inexpensive living. A two bedroom low rise apartment, centrally located can be rented for €600 per 4 weeks in the off season.
> 
> 2. Costa Almeria has the warmest and driest temps of mainland Spain. Most days will have sunshine during daylight hours but after 4.00pm it will get colder. So shorts and tee shirts by day and slacks by night.



Cheers 

Went to visit area on Tuesday 
Beautiful 

Had amazing chicken meal in Luz Chicken Shack Bar Mojacar Playa


----------



## Maryy (Oct 31, 2019)

Leper said:


> 1. The areas of Mojacar Playa, Vera Playa, Garrucha will be much less busy than in summer. They are 12 months per year working towns and so will not be ghost towns. Every restaurant won't be open but many will. Those areas are used by retired people from English speaking countries of europe for (a) Winter sunshine and (b) Inexpensive living. A two bedroom low rise apartment, centrally located can be rented for €600 per 4 weeks in the off season.
> 
> 2. Costa Almeria has the warmest and driest temps of mainland Spain. Most days will have sunshine during daylight hours but after 4.00pm it will get colder. So shorts and tee shirts by day and slacks by night.


Is it possible to swim and sunbathe? Water is cold?


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Still you can sunbathe on your terrace or on the beach. Shaded pools will not be warm. But, you can swim in the Mediterranean and it will be warm enough.


----------

